# Elddis sunseeker 45 ????



## herbenny (Apr 9, 2012)

We had our eye on a Elddis Sunseeker 45.  Its is completely different from what I originally was after wasnt sure about lay out etc,  but I just feel drawn to this model.  Would love your opinions both positves and negatives please.

Many Thanks

Jac :dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 9, 2012)

In my opinion, i think its a very personal view, we all have different needs when it comes to layout, i think the engine is more improtant than layout, and yes, the roof, i have an Eldiss and mine leaks and i know a few others too that do, but i dont think thats anything to do with Eldiss, its the design of the roof, some newer models didnt have joints like i've got, Alko chassis is another plus for me, thats only advice i dare give Jac, oh and buyer beware, if its too good to be true, it usually is, good luck


----------



## herbenny (Apr 9, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> In my opinion, i think its a very personal view, we all have different needs when it comes to layout, i think the engine is more improtant than layout, and yes, the roof, i have an Eldiss and mine leaks and i know a few others too that do, but i dont think thats anything to do with Eldiss, its the design of the roof, some newer models didnt have joints like i've got, Alko chassis is another plus for me, thats only advice i dare give Jac, oh and buyer beware, if its too good to be true, it usually is, good luck



Thanks Jen soooooo bloody typical of me to talk about the layout while himbenny is more interested in mechanical issues and other possible problems. If I did get a leaky one that would be my much wanted shower sorted :lol-053:...I could stand there and catch the droplets.  There is so much out there and I havent got a clue my brain is truly scrambled with it all.  Its a good job we are giving ourselves time and not doing it all on impulse like I normally do.  Didn t realise that they might have this problem so its another thing to look out for when we start looking again.:dance:


----------



## maingate (Apr 9, 2012)

I had an Elddis from new and it was a good little van. I used it all year round (for work), it is not winterised but I managed OK.

Be aware that the fresh water tanks on all Elddis vans are small compared to others. Many are only 45 litres.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 9, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> Thanks Jen soooooo bloody typical of me to talk about the layout while himbenny is more interested in mechanical issues and other possible problems. If I did get a leaky one that would be my much wanted shower sorted :lol-053:...I could stand there and catch the droplets.  There is so much out there and I havent got a clue my brain is truly scrambled with it all.  Its a good job we are giving ourselves time and not doing it all on impulse like I normally do.  Didn t realise that they might have this problem so its another thing to look out for when we start looking again.:dance:



Well its a massive purchase, but you'll know which one is for you, but i'm sorry to say Jac, himbenny is right, you dont want your beloved van stuck in the garage especially through hot summer months, so you may have to compromise somewhere, i'm totally happy with my layout, but for some it would not be suitable,


----------



## tugga (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you should both make a list as to what is important.  Keep it to just 5 things each: i.e. separate shower, kitchen worktop space, large wardrobe, central heating or gas fire, plenty of outside storage, fixed bed, end lounge etc. Don't worry too much about layout at this stage and then each take your lists with you and when you find a van with all or most of your wish lists you will find you have the right motorhome.

Don't be swayed by colour schemes or seat fabric as they can always be changed at a later date.  Oh!  set a realistic budget and don't spend any more - if possible that is!

Hope this helps.

Cheryl


----------



## Buzzard99 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Sunseeker 45*



herbenny1 said:


> We had our eye on a Elddis Sunseeker 45.  Its is completely different from what I originally was after wasnt sure about lay out etc,  but I just feel drawn to this model.  Would love your opinions both positves and negatives please.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Jac :dance:



Hi, we had an Elddis Sunseeker 45 for 3 years.  On the whole we liked it.  The kitchen is big and great to use.  The downstairs bed is fine if you are not more than about 5ft 9in tall; if taller, you might find it cramped in length.  On the plus side, the lounge/dining area was bright and light to use (thanks partly to large Heki rooflight) and that was what first attracted us to the van.  In the long winter evenings it is quite hard to find a luxurious position to relax in without setting up the double bed, because of the lounge design.   That is the main reason we changed to a van with a smaller kitchen and a bigger lounge.   It is more comfortable and the cooking is still no problem.  With the Sunseeker, as with most similar van designs, the ladder up to the Luton bed can't be used if the downstairs double bed is set up.   This could be a problem if 4 adults were sleeping.  The two upstairs would have to be quite athletic or have big bladders!  Our granddaughter managed fine in the massive Luton as she never needed to come down in the night.  The water and waste tanks are fine - not small as someone has suggested.  Our van was a 1.9 litre and was a little short on power.  Driving is much easier with more power at your disposal, and economy-wise our current 2.3 litre van does the same mpg as the Sunseeker (about 25-26).  My main mistake was not to get a professional damp check certificate on purchase and not to get a habitation service done annually.  This would have picked up my damp problem before it seriously affected the value of my van.   Damp ingress is the worst enemy of motorhomes - take it seriously.  Hope all this helps, and best of luck in whatever van you buy.


----------



## herbenny (Apr 13, 2012)

Buzzard99 said:


> Hi, we had an Elddis Sunseeker 45 for 3 years.  On the whole we liked it.  The kitchen is big and great to use.  The downstairs bed is fine if you are not more than about 5ft 9in tall; if taller, you might find it cramped in length.  On the plus side, the lounge/dining area was bright and light to use (thanks partly to large Heki rooflight) and that was what first attracted us to the van.  In the long winter evenings it is quite hard to find a luxurious position to relax in without setting up the double bed, because of the lounge design.   That is the main reason we changed to a van with a smaller kitchen and a bigger lounge.   It is more comfortable and the cooking is still no problem.  With the Sunseeker, as with most similar van designs, the ladder up to the Luton bed can't be used if the downstairs double bed is set up.   This could be a problem if 4 adults were sleeping.  The two upstairs would have to be quite athletic or have big bladders!  Our granddaughter managed fine in the massive Luton as she never needed to come down in the night.  The water and waste tanks are fine - not small as someone has suggested.  Our van was a 1.9 litre and was a little short on power.  Driving is much easier with more power at your disposal, and economy-wise our current 2.3 litre van does the same mpg as the Sunseeker (about 25-26).  My main mistake was not to get a professional damp check certificate on purchase and not to get a habitation service done annually.  This would have picked up my damp problem before it seriously affected the value of my van.   Damp ingress is the worst enemy of motorhomes - take it seriously.  Hope all this helps, and best of luck in whatever van you buy.



Thank you for information .....Its always good to hear the pros and cons.  We kind of talked our way out this one (Elddis Suseeker)  because like you we want a bigger preferbly U shaped Lounge. The kitchen is not that important for someone like me who can only do the basics anyway so a smaller kitchen would be fine.  Thank you for the advice about habitation checks etc ..sorry you had problems.....  There is so much we have yet to learn about what to ask and look for  when we do decide to take the plunge.  I keep reverting back to our original plan of getting a Compass Avantgarde ...I have always liked these.  I have no idea what we will end with but we will know when it feels right I suppose. Hubby is pretty good on asking the mechanical side of things where I wouldnt have a clue where to begin. :idea:

Thanks again !!


----------

